# Photoimpact 13 not loading...



## Explorer23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help.

My partner has a Windows 10 64 bit desktop computer

All was working fine with computer etc until yesterday when she downloaded some new photo editing software acdsee (ACDSee Photo Software - Photo Editing, Photo Management, Photo Editor, Digital Photography, Digital Asset Management, DAM) to see how the software compared with Photoimpact (which is/was currently installed).

The acdsee downloaded and installed and opened etc but the software was unsatisfactory in terms of usage.
Then couldn't open Photoimpact...
The acdsee software was then removed.
Photoimpact still not working

:sad:
Uninstalled Photoimpact X3 and reinstalled but Photoimpact won't load beyond the initial loading screen... 'initialising, loading, main window components etc... then crashes - it was working fine before yesterday and has been used for many months no problem...

Help anyone?


----------

